# piranha vs. cichlid



## Money9 (Aug 25, 2005)

There are people in cichlid forums saying red devils and doviis would rip redbellies apart. I think its the complete opposite way. Has anyone ever tried to mix these?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

In most cases this is true. They are more outwardly aggressive than pygos by far.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rd would kick a red bellys ass any day. but please dont try and mix them. i dont know why i even botherd to rep;y i hate these kinda threads oh ya and welcome


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

most piranhas are pussies and cichlids are not.....they also have sharp teeth


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i found that out when my red devil bit me for the first time. here is a dovii considerd to be one of the most aggressive fish when kept in captivity








not my picture, from google a little big unfortunately.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot to say, definitely do not mix them. Neither fish deserves to have to live with the other.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Lol you guys and your chiclid stories, just hilarious. Red devil's are pussies had one with my Gold spilo. And also had a banchei chiclid in the tank too, Banchei was more aggressive than the red devil by far. I dont know where you guys come up with your red devil hypothisis, but Chiclids are pussies.

Your P's would own the sh*t out of them in a bad way. Maybe not a dovii, ive never messed with a dovii before or seen one for that matter.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> most piranhas are pussies and cichlids are not.....they also have sharp teeth
> [snapback]1166987[/snapback]​


Most henrys are pussies. LOL Why are you on PIRANHA FURY if your gonna just down them all the time. Why dont you go to Chiclid madness and chat their?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

:nod:


Slim said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > most piranhas are pussies and cichlids are not.....they also have sharp teeth
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Slim said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > most piranhas are pussies and cichlids are not.....they also have sharp teeth
> ...


Because most people here have no problems with people that like or prefer other things than just piranha's, are capable of thinking out of the box, and like to discuss those things on-line with similar minds.
We don't have a large non-piranha section just for the hell of it: just because this site is called Piranha-fury doesn't mean we also dictate what people are supposed to like most...

As far as who's the most agressive of the two: define agression and you might get somewhere. Everything else is just opinionated rhetoric based on personal preference and experiences (which can never be applied to a species as a whole).


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

IMO I think that if you had Ciclid a P both the same size, then my money would be on the P.

At the end of the day, Ciclids can live in a community tank and P's can't.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

actually it depends on what type of cichlids that can be kept in a community tank...dovii requires no less than 240g per fish. That is about the same as a serra.

and i don't think you can reallly compare a rbp vs a dovii...a rbp should be compared to a dempsey or something not as aggressive...while the dovii should be compared against serras.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I wouldn't compare piranhas and cichlids at all. Piranhas are the strictess form of opprotunists there are. The Amazon's clean up crew. Granted some predatory traits take over when needed (like when starving) but they are notorious for attacking from the rear or blind siding the weak. Wich is why alot of cichlids have ocellot spots, a set of "fake eyes".


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Piranha are shy in small number but not cichlid. Cichlid are brave and they fought other bad fish even alone. What about piranha? They cry when alone and thats why people called them pussies, and about aggressiveness I think cichlid are more aggressive than p's, but p's are stronger thats because they have bigger and more teeth! I have this flower horn and once I place my hand close to the tank the fh dash and bump into the glass of the aquarium where I placed my hand, while piranha run and hide when I do the same thing like I did to the fh. Anyway I still love both cichlid and piranhas.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd put a huge elong or rhom up against ANY cichlid the same size, unless theres some wierd cichlid species that has a mouth big enough and with enough teeth to bite the head of a full grown elong


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> i'd put a huge elong or rhom up against ANY cichlid the same size, unless theres some wierd cichlid species that has a mouth big enough and with enough teeth to bite the head of a full grown elong
> [snapback]1168398[/snapback]​


wolf cichlid


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> boozehound420 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd put a huge elong or rhom up against ANY cichlid the same size, unless theres some wierd cichlid species that has a mouth big enough and with enough teeth to bite the head of a full grown elong
> ...


isn't a wolf cichlid a dovii??


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > boozehound420 said:
> ...


yep


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I haven't kept p's but I plan to soon....

Anyways first aren't wolf cichlids nicknamed "piranha killers"?

Also everyones fish are different....I have a 7 inch jd that hides from goldfish until he's hungry. I was told it's impossible to introduce new fish to his tank but he's fine with he new cats...mine is a poontang.

Another jd may be MUCH MUCH more agressive and kill everything.

So it all matters on the fish. I believe a highly aggressive cichlid vs a highly agressive piranha (1 on 1) the cichlid would win...Considering I've heard p's usually don't attack unless hungry or they own the territory and are in a school.

If there's a school of piranhas vs a large group of cichlids piranhas would own the hell out of the cichlids. Because usually the cichlids would just fight eachother and if the p's are half their size they could easily take the cichlids down one by one.

BTW I think this thread is just inducing a large arguement in the forum and wasn't a great idea.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Judazzz, you are like a an all knowing Wizard or something like that. You amaze me with your knoweledge and understanding, and I totally mean that in a positive way! Nice work


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> Judazzz, you are like a an all knowing Wizard or something like that. You amaze me with your knoweledge and understanding, and I totally mean that in a positive way! Nice work
> [snapback]1168525[/snapback]​


Judazz rocks


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

such a great post, if you want your P to beat the dovii just get like a 3" dovii and a 10" P


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

What about a shoal of 3 hungry, starved Ps agains 3 starving chiclids ?


----------



## Goosteady (Aug 24, 2005)

"Everything else is just opinionated rhetoric based on personal preference and experiences"

This could be said for EVERYTHING. Linguistics 101.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Goosteady said:


> "Everything else is just opinionated rhetoric based on personal preference and experiences"
> 
> This could be said for EVERYTHING. Linguistics 101.
> [snapback]1169798[/snapback]​


Conclusions based on the results of proper scientific research aren't opinionated/biased - on that you can base facts and draw conclusions, not from isolated events that can't be compared.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Slim said:


> Lol you guys and your chiclid stories, just hilarious. Red devil's are pussies had one with my Gold spilo. And also had a banchei chiclid in the tank too, Banchei was more aggressive than the red devil by far. I dont know where you guys come up with your red devil hypothisis, but Chiclids are pussies.
> 
> Your P's would own the sh*t out of them in a bad way. Maybe not a dovii, ive never messed with a dovii before or seen one for that matter.
> [snapback]1167484[/snapback]​












One on One, RBP vs. a C/A cichlid (Jaguar, Red Devils/Midas, Umbee's), same size, cichlid Hands down.
12+'' Dovii or Umbee vs.s a same size Rhom...Good fight, but ima have to go with the Cichlid.


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

i don't know what you guys are talking about or you guys must have some p*ssy red bellys because i put 4 red devils with my 4 RBPs all were equal in size and the red devils were gone within 5 minutes. i stand by my RBPs that they are the baddest motherf*ckers ever.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude, a 12" Rhom VS a 12" Dovi.. I'm really going to have to say the rhom, it could go on forever though.. I'm not gonna argue.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

6Fish_Pimp6 said:


> I haven't kept p's but I plan to soon....
> 
> Anyways first aren't wolf cichlids nicknamed "piranha killers"?
> 
> ...


1v1 I think piranhas because piranhas have the teeth. They don't only attack when they are hungry? At least my piranhas hate everything in the tank. I fed them shrimp with their bellies sticking in. I tried a pleco in my tank and they tried to rip him apart as fast they could so I took him out. Then, I took a goldfish and put him in the tank. They ripped his body in half and left him hanging. These were caribes btw.


----------



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

yea some people on here must have p*ssy RBP's or something.. mine are only about 4 inches and anything i put in the tank get s killed... i put 4 danios in there and i set the bag in there so they could adjust but then my rbp bit through the bag and attacked... this is when they were like 2-3 inches too..


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Cichlids have alot of aggression, but ive dealt with red devils and they arent that aggresive compared to other cichlids. I still think a P would beat the crap out of a cichlid any day of the week. And the fake eye your talking about is camo because they cant fight so they have to fake fish out. It really is an endless arguement until people actually try it. I have and my spilo was killing off my red devil and banchei. Had to take them out of the tank. Also seen a magenese get pwned. He had balls though ill give cichlids that.


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

biohaZ said:


> yea some people on here must have p*ssy RBP's or something.. mine are only about 4 inches and anything i put in the tank get s killed... i put 4 danios in there and i set the bag in there so they could adjust but then my rbp bit through the bag and attacked... this is when they were like 2-3 inches too..
> [snapback]1170679[/snapback]​


You realise that a guppy could kill a danio.....


----------



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

the point is that they tore open the bag and killed them in like 20 seconds... People think that RBP are pussies because they arent as rare as the others and are the cheapest... i have never owned a cichlid but i do know piranhas are mean fuckers


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

cichlids are like the yankees, aggressive but they cant win every time


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Cichlids are in general less shy and more aggressive than piranhas, though it does vary from fish to fish. It could vary form fish to fish. If you put a dovi in with a rhom the same size, you're gonna have a lot of water splashing around and some dead or badly injured fish. A piranha would definately do more damage cuz of the teeth. I saw a pic of a rhom that jumped over a divider into a flowerhorn's tank space ( and flowerhorns are usually mean as hell and strong ). After some time went by, the owner of the fishes found the flowerhorn floating with a face missing. What do you think happened. They lip locked.......and good bye cichlid.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

yeah if a P gets a cichlid in a liplock it could be ugly for the cichlid


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

WORD


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

heres the scenario. aggression is based on the individual. you can have an extremely aggressive red belly piranha and I am sure you can have a docile dobi (never had one). i believe the cichlid would most likely be the aggressor, but the danger comes in when the pirnha(s) became cornered. any animal will try to survive. survival is a natural urge all animals have including ourselves. piranha happen to have very nice sharp teeth and as mentioned above, by PuffPiff, if liplocked the cichlid will die of starvation later due to not being able to eat food (lower jaw gone). to sum it up and hopefull end an extremely circular discussion:

the dovi would probably attack the piranha first either stressing out making it fight which would lead to an unpredictable outcome or the dovi's initial attack would kill the piranha.

p.s. since it is an opinion thing, i think i'll share mine in saying i do not subscribe to the notion that all reds are p*ssies, and i personally find cichlids incredible dull to watch. to each their own is the moral folks, imaginary fights between the two aren't going to solve anything.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Money9 said:


> There are people in cichlid forums saying red devils and doviis would rip redbellies apart. I think its the complete opposite way. Has anyone ever tried to mix these?
> [snapback]1166969[/snapback]​


only a retard would put these species together, generally most cichlids would frighten red bellies when its 1 on 1


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Slim said:


> Red devil's are pussies had one with my Gold spilo. And also had a banchei chiclid in the tank too
> [snapback]1167484[/snapback]​










not very clever


----------



## jessman (Aug 1, 2005)

I heard that red-devils are suppose to be tough along with the wolf fish. Friends of mine said that the rbps were no match for the red-devil and the wolf fish. Well it turned out that the wolf fish and the red-devils were no match for my rbps.


----------

